# rappelling harness



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I want to take my dog rappelling. I was wondering if anyone does this and what harness are you using?


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Contact Mike Ritland at Trident K9, he should be able to tell you what works best.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles Corbitt said:


> Contact Mike Ritland at Trident K9, he should be able to tell you what works best.


 
Curious why would he? Not bashing just curious. Military don't rappel with dogs anymore, thats a long long time ago.....Some LE units do. Yeah he may know a few platforms though


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Curious why would he? Not bashing just curious. Military don't rappel with dogs anymore, thats a long long time ago.....Some LE units do. Yeah he may know a few platforms though


I rappel with my dogs. I've roped into a mission with a dog. SF handlers train rappelling with dogs frequently.

I use the SF harness from Elite K9 with Cobra buckles. It's not something I would use everyday, but for occasional roping it is pretty good IMO. If it was something I was going to do a lot, I would have a custom harness built for the dog.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

not a product i've used, but i have been looking around for a rappel harness for SAR work, and i liked the look of these... http://www.k9tacticalgear.com/node/10


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I rappel with my dogs. I've roped into a mission with a dog. SF handlers train rappelling with dogs frequently.
> 
> I use the SF harness from Elite K9 with Cobra buckles. It's not something I would use everyday, but for occasional roping it is pretty good IMO. If it was something I was going to do a lot, I would have a custom harness built for the dog.


I've used this harness as well... Works quite well. I agree about the Cobra buckle version, I don't trust the plastic.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Kevin, I've talked with Mike and he's had experience rappelling with dogs, also the vests that MWD's wear have attachment points for attaching to the handlers vest during fast roping and such. I would think it could be used for rappelling also.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

X Caliber makes some nice ones as well.


----------



## Charles Lerner (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Nylon-Harnesses/R-E-C-A-L-L-Harness-2-0


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

I've never used it but have heard excellent things about this harness: http://www.ruffwear.com/DoubleBack-Harness?sc=2&category=1131

Ang


----------

